# Naruto Sprite sheet edit that I did.



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 6, 2009)

This is Rin that I edited from the Naruto;Dairensan Kage Bushin Emaki style Sakura.

*Rin sheet*


*Reference pic*
Link removed

*Original Sakura sheet*
Link removed (She's in the middle there somewhere.)

Please post comments on what you think needs to be improved.


----------



## GokuBlade (Sep 6, 2009)

I like them =) but wheres naruto and sasuke


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll put those up later. They already have sheets on the same site somewhere. I have most of those animated: I'll put them up if you want me to but I just wanted to do a Kakashi Gaiden thing for now,but I may put the rest later.


----------



## Dango (Sep 8, 2009)

I know nothing about sprite production but - 
Rin's hair color can be made more distinct from the outline.
Same goes for the shirt & shadow on shirt.

Eyes can be improved on; don't think white of eye is necessary for a sprite.


----------

